

Online, How Much Security Is Too Much? - Uncle_Sam
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/20/online-how-much-security-is-too-much/

======
danielrm26
It's easier to answer this once you've satisfactorily defined security, which
will allow you to qualify "enough". I prefer this:

"The process of maintaining an acceptable level of perceived risk."

[http://danielmiessler.com/blog/my-preferred-definition-of-
se...](http://danielmiessler.com/blog/my-preferred-definition-of-security)

